# Replaced and Re-Skinned K2 with custom BB bags



## KindTrish (May 25, 2009)

After having my K2 replaced I found out my bags arrived and had to take a pics. The skin came off easily but did stretch a bit. I tried to pull off quickly so it wouldn't stretch, but no luck.

At least it won't be naked while I am waiting for the new skin to arrive.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I do love that fabric!  Such a gorgeous shade of blue. 

The skin doesn't look too bad.  I can see stretching around the keys and at the very bottom, but the rest of it looks reasonable.  Maybe try using a hair dryer (carefully) to help smooth it out?  I know Luvmy4brats has had success with that technique.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

The combination looks great! I love the fabric that you chose for your bag.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

KindTrish,

I love that fabric. I didn't see it on BB's site? Is it orderable?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful combo. Love the blues.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love your combos!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool tones for the hot summer - love it!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking Kombo!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!  What is the blue fabric on your bb?


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooh!! SO PRETTY! I love that bag fabric.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice color combo


----------

